# BEST Ever Notes For MBBS & USMLE.



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Link: 
My Notes for USMLE

superb notes on Each & Every subject of Medical field


----------



## farwa_456 (Nov 9, 2013)

omg you are amazing!


----------



## iqra6500 (Oct 10, 2014)

These are the best notes for the MBBS students to prepare their exams.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

new_comers. Welcome to world of Medicine


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Pakistanis often underestimate importance of latest stuff (which is well recognized internationally), therefore i felt it better to highlight this thread again


----------



## vibrantMAK (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks Anas bhai.. these are very helpful


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

anas bhai when will you give step 1?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

I'm not sure bro that i will be taking USMLEs or not, i'm more interested in PLAB.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

i see. good luck with all your endeavours


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Thanku Ghani. u r in which year dude?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

you're welcome. 3rd year


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

& your college? I don't rememb.


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

skzmdc


----------

